# Durin the Deathless



## Baruk Khazad! (Jan 30, 2004)

I know that Dwarves live very long lives as compared to those lives of men, around 250 years, as opposed to around 100 years for men.

But on the issue of Durin the Deathless, I know he received his title "the Deathless" because of his unusually long life, and I was wondering, roughy how long did he live? Because it must have been an awfully long time for him to receive the title "the Deathless."

I haven't read much of the HoME yet, I'm still working on the Book of Lost Tales 2, so bear with me.

Any sources would be helpful also.

Thanks.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 30, 2004)

> _People of Middle Earth: Durin's Folk_
> Durin was the name of one of the fathers of all the race of the Dwarves. In the deeps of time and the beginning of that people he came to Azanulbizar, the Dimrill Dale, and in the caves above Kibil-nâla [> Kheled-zâram], the Mirrormere, in the east of the Misty Mountains, he made his dwelling, where after were the Mines of Moria renowned in song. There long he dwelt: so long that he was known far and wide as Durin the Deathless. Yet he died indeed at the last ere the Elder Days were ended, and his tomb was in Moria; but his line never failed, from father to son, and ever and anon [> thrice] there was born an heir to that house so like unto his Forefather that he received the name of Durin, being held indeed by the Dwarves to be the Deathless that returned.



Durin must have lived a very long time. He was 'born' shortly after the awakening of the Elves, and didn't die until midway through the First Age. I'm not sure how long the Years of the Trees lasted for, but I'm guessing it would have been at _least_ 1000 years.


----------

